# US PCC- Should give FBI PCC or State PCC



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

hi All,
I am anticipating that I might get invite (189, 261313 with 65 pts) once the new cap opens in July 2016.
Was going through the posts & looks like FBI PCC is taking ~ 12-16 or more weeks. State PCC takes 2-4 weeks (depending on US state), hence planning to initiate state PCC as well as FBI PCC.

Can anyone in forum confirm if FBI PCC is a mandatory or State PCC would also suffice for visa application ? Do the CO specifically ask for FBI PCC ?

Any inputs from seniors who already applied their visa would help. Already went through PCC thread (2011- till date posts) but not clear why everyone goes for FBI PCC - is it mandated by CO ?


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

FBI PCC is mandatory and a CO will request if it's not uploaded. The State PCC is needed only if you have lived in a state for 3 months in the past 12 months. 

So go ahead and start the process of fingerprinting and submitting an application for the FBI PCC as it's a long wait and generally the last document needed for most individuals in this forum before a grant.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

hydraveron said:


> FBI PCC is mandatory and a CO will request if it's not uploaded. The State PCC is needed only if you have lived in a state for 3 months in the past 12 months.
> 
> So go ahead and start the process of fingerprinting and submitting an application for the FBI PCC as it's a long wait and generally the last document needed for most individuals in this forum before a grant.


Thanks for the clarification. Would be applying for FBI ASAP without wait for invite.
Also - per skillselect website it asks for PCC if you have staying in a country for more than 12 months. However at some discussion forums it says to get PCC for any stay greater than 3 months. In past 10 yrs I was in UK for ~7 months.

The problem is I dont happen to recall the UK address I stayed - is it a must have for PCC for 7 months stay?


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

I went to the Immigration website on matters that related to PCC as I've traveled to multiple countries for short (1-3 month periods). The link for your reference: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char. The website clearly states one year or more in the last 10 years. So if it were me, I wouldn't apply for the UK PCC. 

In regards to remembering your old addresses, you have to provide info to the best of your knowledge - so the area, locality or postal code, whatever you can find. I dug through several old emails on my gmail account to get my exact old addresses. Was a very tedious process, but I wanted to make sure my application was as accurate as could possibly be. 



coffee123 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Would be applying for FBI ASAP without wait for invite.
> Also - per skillselect website it asks for PCC if you have staying in a country for more than 12 months. However at some discussion forums it says to get PCC for any stay greater than 3 months. In past 10 yrs I was in UK for ~7 months.
> 
> The problem is I dont happen to recall the UK address I stayed - is it a must have for PCC for 7 months stay?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

FD-258 (Pg 2)- the instructions says "PRINTS MUST GENERALLY BE CHECKED THROUGH THE APPROPRIATE STATE IDENTIFICATION BUREAU, AND ONLY THOSE
FINGERPRINTS FOR WHICH NO DISQUALIFYING RECORD HAS BEEN FOUND LOCALLY SHOULD BE SUBMITTED FOR FBI SEARCH"

Does this mean FBI PCC to be initiated only after a clear state PCC is received ?


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

A State PCC is NOT required for an FBI PCC application. Can't say anything more than that as it's how I did it.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> FD-258 (Pg 2)- the instructions says "PRINTS MUST GENERALLY BE CHECKED THROUGH THE APPROPRIATE STATE IDENTIFICATION BUREAU, AND ONLY THOSE
> FINGERPRINTS FOR WHICH NO DISQUALIFYING RECORD HAS BEEN FOUND LOCALLY SHOULD BE SUBMITTED FOR FBI SEARCH"
> 
> Does this mean FBI PCC to be initiated only after a clear state PCC is received ?



i Think what that means is if you have gotten Local and State PC with no criminal record , only then submit it to FBI for national level PC.

So dont worry about all that.. if you have clear record  ,go ahead and apply for all three PC's Local , State and FBI.

make sure you send the prints to FBI on the hard card (you can get that from fingerprint agency or amazon) and send 2 cards with fingerprints from a good fingerprinting service.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> i Think what that means is if you have gotten Local and State PC with no criminal record , only then submit it to FBI for national level PC.
> 
> So dont worry about all that.. if you have clear record  ,go ahead and apply for all three PC's Local , State and FBI.
> 
> make sure you send the prints to FBI on the hard card (you can get that from fingerprint agency or amazon) and send 2 cards with fingerprints from a good fingerprinting service.


Thanks- would do the same. I just moved to Virginia (previously in CA), would go to local police center & get fingerprinted for FBI PCC.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> Thanks- would do the same. I just moved to Virginia (previously in CA), would go to local police center & get fingerprinted for FBI PCC.



Please check little bit about the police center service(reviews etc).. though i feel Police office should be fine.
In my case i found out an FBI approved place called "national live scan" which has it's branches all over in CA. They really did it very well 2nd time.

Also , i guess you would need PC from CA as well as Virginia. Check for that as well.
Process for CA is fairly easy as it's all online and you get results in 2-3 days.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Please check little bit about the police center service(reviews etc).. though i feel Police office should be fine.
> In my case i found out an FBI approved place called "national live scan" which has it's branches all over in CA. They really did it very well 2nd time.
> 
> Also , i guess you would need PC from CA as well as Virginia. Check for that as well.
> Process for CA is fairly easy as it's all online and you get results in 2-3 days.


Thanks for the info. I am in Virginia right now, got 3 fingerprinting done today (CA, VA, FBI) from county Police record office. The person told that FBI prefers fingerprinting on stock paper else they reject. Since you said your fingerprint were rejected by FBI just make sure that you don't use normal paper (stock paper is thicker, similar to a visiting card thickness or a greeting card, no glossy finish). You can get it at any UPS/USPS center.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am in Virginia right now, got 3 fingerprinting done today (CA, VA, FBI) from county Police record office. The person told that FBI prefers fingerprinting on stock paper else they reject. Since you said your fingerprint were rejected by FBI just make sure that you don't use normal paper (stock paper is thicker, similar to a visiting card thickness or a greeting card, no glossy finish). You can get it at any UPS/USPS center.


Yes.. i got prints on plain paper last time from UPS( they did not not inform about the card..)
2nd time i took care of it and submitted cards which are thicker...
i ordered them on amazon but found out later that every fingerprinting service keeps those cards. 2 months are gone and waiting for last 20-25 days for the FBI response.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Can someone help me!
Does the CO ask for State PCC for the USA? I submitted the FBI PCC. Would it suffice?


----------

